

Show HN: A service to learn SAT vocabulary. - asselinpaul

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sathotwords.com&#x2F;<p>Built using Firebase and a Python backend.
======
asselinpaul
[http://sathotwords.com/](http://sathotwords.com/)

